# DVD drive not recognized

## snowdrift

Trying to get my disk drive working; my fstab has the standard /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom but it's not working.  I tried changing it to /dev/hdc but no go.  I have no /dev/cdrom or /dev/hdc or anything like that.  The drive is a IDE dvd drive, what would that be represented as in /dev? Any help would be appreciated.  I'm not a power user yet; I have no problem using the cli but usually forget how to do things so help me out if you need a certain output.  Thanks!

----------

## DONAHUE

comment out or remove entirely the cdrom line(s) in /etc/fstab and reboot; unless you worked hard to prevent it udev/hal/devicekit will handle automounting

----------

## snowdrift

after trying that, looking at /dev it seems like "disk" has been added.  Should I add this to fstab now?  Thanks for the quick reply!

----------

## DONAHUE

leave fstab empty, plug in a cd or dvd and see if it mounts

should just pop up on the desktop

----------

## snowdrift

hmm no, no automount.  Im using xfce if that give you any more insight.  I have the mount panel plugin but it doesnt seem to help.

----------

## DONAHUE

kernel device name is /dev/sr0 assuming using the libata drivers

----------

## snowdrift

no /dev/sr0 ... i guess ill check out my kernel and see if i have all the necessary support

----------

## DONAHUE

what motherboard?

----------

## DONAHUE

```
mount
```

 produces "/dev/sr0 on /media/PSPRO23INST type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=devkit,uid=0,gid=0,iocharset=utf8,mode=0400,dmode=0500)" for me for a commercial dvd

mount point is really /media

appears in /dev/disk/by-label/PSPRO23INST

Edit correcting mount point statementLast edited by DONAHUE on Sun Jun 27, 2010 3:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## snowdrift

I have a gigabyte ma785gm-us2h

mount gives me this:

/dev/sda3 on / type ext3 (rw,noatime)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

shm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

----------

## DONAHUE

try 

```
mount /dev/sr0 /media
```

----------

## DONAHUE

does emerge --info show USE= dbus consolekit devicekit hal policykit udev flags? if not recommend adding them

add =sys-apps/devicekit-003 ~amd64 or ~x86 (depending on your arch) to /etc/package.keywords 

then 

```
emerge dbus consolekit devicekit hal policykit udev

rc-update add dbus default

rc-update add hald default

rc-update add udev-postmount default

reboot
```

emerge -uND world when convenient

----------

## VoidMage

Plain devicekit died before it really got a life.

hal and devicekit-disks/udisks are independent of each other.

Things that depend on devicekit-disks/udisks don't like CONFIG_IDE drivers.

However, IIRC xfce automount still depends on hal.

----------

